# Ex-Hudson cop claims he was bullied



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

*Ex-Hudson cop claims he was bullied*
By *Carolyn Kessel Stewart*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, February 15, 2006 - Updated: 01:15 AM EST

*H*UDSON -- A former Hudson cop said he has filed a criminal complaint against his former sergeant and will make his case before a Framingham District Court clerk magistrate next week. 

 Tony Rego, who was forced to resign last year as patrolmanin Hudson and now is a patrolman for the Maynard Police Department, claims he was threatened by Hudson Sgt. Tom Crippen last month outside Framingham District Court. The pair was waiting to testify in the trial of another former Hudson officer, Kevin Andrade. 

 "I got threatened at the courthouse," Rego said yesterday. "I have to stand up for my rights." 

 Rego has filed complaints of assault and intimidation of a witness relating to the alleged argument that took place outside the Framingham courthouse. Details of the complaint remain sealed unless the clerk magistrate determines there is probable cause to press charges. 

 Police Chief Richard Braga and Crippen said they would not comment on the complaint because it is related to a personnel issue. 

 At the time of the alleged incident, Rego was going to testify in the case of his second cousin, Andrade, who was working as a part-time patrolman in Hudson. 

 Andrade was charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon while off-duty during a barroom brawl. 

 Andrade was acquitted of the charge by a judge, but was later fired by the Hudson Police Department and is appealing his termination with the Civil Service Commission. 

 This is the most recent in a series of legal clashes between patrolmen and their supervisors in the Hudson Police Department. 

 Recently, the department lost two cases against its own officers, Andrade and Patrolman Michael Vroom. Vroom was charged with filing a false police report and was acquitted last month by a Concord District Court judge. 

 The Police Department also recently lost two appeals of Civil Service Commission rulings regarding Patrolman Joseph Kerrigan, who was disciplined and bypassed for promotion.



*Former **Hudson** cop charged with costs after attorney fails to show for hearing*
By *Carolyn Kessel Stewart*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, February 22, 2006 - Updated: 07:46 AM EST

*F*RAMINGHAM -- A clerk's hearing to determine whether to press charges against a Hudson sergeant for allegedly threatening a former patrolman was postponed yesterday. 

 However, the cop who filed the complaint and then requested the delay must reimburse the Hudson Police $750 for the time its officers spent waiting in court. 

 Framingham District Court Clerk Magistrate Thomas J. Begley allowed Tony Rego to postpone the hearing because his lawyer, Keith Nicholson of Boston, was not available. Begley, though, assigned Rego the cost of all the officers the Hudson Police Department sent to the courthouse yesterday. 

 Rego said his attorney notified the court well in advance to say he could not be there. 

 "Now I have to pay $750 for their (Hudson Police Department) people, and they weren't even witnesses," Rego said after the rescheduling of the closed hearing. Rego was forced to resign last year as patrolman in Hudson and is now a patrolman for the Maynard Police Department. 

 Hudson Sgt. Thomas Crippen is the focus of the complaint, but neither he nor Police Chief Richard Braga will comment on it because it is a personnel issue. 

 Lawyers are not necessary for clerk magistrate hearings, but both sides have legal representation. 

 Crippen's lawyer said police were not told that Rego's attorney was unavailable. 

 "No notice was provided, and the department provided significant witnesses," said attorney Andrew Gambaccini. 

 Nearly all of the Hudson Police Department's top brass spent the morning at district court, including Braga, Capt. David Stephens, Lts. David French and Michael Burks and Sgt. Christopher Shea. 

 The details of the complaint remain sealed unless the clerk magistrate determines there is probable cause to press charges. Rego said his complaint alleges that Crippen verbally assaulted him and intimidated him during an argument at the Framingham courthouse. 

 Last month, Rego and Crippen were waiting to testify in the trial of Rego's second cousin, another former Hudson officer, Kevin Andrade. 

 Andrade was charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon while off-duty during a barroom brawl. A Framingham District Court judge acquitted Andrade of the charge, but he had already been fired by the Hudson Police Department after an internal hearing into the incident. Andrade is now appealing his termination with the Civil Service Commission.



*Word on the street*
Monday, February 27, 2006

 Tempers in the Hudson Police Department flared briefly in a crowded hallway at Framingham District Court last week. 

 Former Patrolman Tony Rego was waiting for his opportunity to go before a clerk magistrate to say he was threatened by a Hudson sergeant in that very building last month. 

 As Rego waited, though, he said he spotted an officer making an obscene gesture toward him after which an officer yelled back, "You're a liar. A liar!"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hudson...seems to have all kinds of problems....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder if they have any openings?

Only kidding, sounds like they need to look into the brass over in Hudson. You notice that the same Sgt. Shea was there once again with his friend the chief. I hope they solve there issues before anything more happens there.


----------

